# Health news 23rd February 2011



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2011)

*NHS to lose 50,000 jobs, trade unions say*
More than 50,000 NHS jobs will be lost because of government spending cuts, a new anti-cuts campaign group says. Trades Union Congress-backed False Economy said its study showed that NHS trusts were planning to cut 53,000 staff over the next five years - more than double previous union estimates.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12548153 

*Alternative allergy test offers 'mislead parents'*

There is no scientific evidence that complementary therapies or kits sold through websites can identify allergies, the NHS watchdog NICE says. It says sites for services such as hair analysis use plausible stories but are not backed up by scientific evidence.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12531603

*Mobiles phones 'affect the brain'*

A study by the National Institutes of Health in the US suggests that mobile phones could have an effect on the brain. They reported higher sugar use in the brain, a sign of increased activity, after 50 minutes on the phone.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12541117

*Alcohol in moderation 'can help prevent heart disease'*

An alcoholic drink a day can help keep heart disease at bay, according to a review of 30 years of research. The work, published in the British Medical Journal, showed a 14% to 25% reduction in heart disease in moderate drinkers compared with people who had never drunk alcohol. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12531837

*More women are waiting beyond 30 to have a baby*
Official figures show that increasing numbers are delaying motherhood, with 27,000 now a year getting pregnant in their forties. But while the overall number of conceptions is still on the rise, to 896,300 in 2009, fewer are having babies in their teens or twenties. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...men-are-waiting-beyond-30-to-have-a-baby.html

*Organic food less tasty than normal, watchdog says*

The study by Which?, the leading consumer body, has raised further questions as to why consumers should pay a premium for organically grown food. Many middle class consumers have embraced organic fruit and vegetables because of their supposed superior taste, even if they have not fully embraced the argument that using fewer pesticides is good for the environment. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodandd...ood-less-tasty-than-normal-watchdog-says.html


----------



## margie (Feb 23, 2011)

The Daily Mail had this story today

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1359679/NHS-staff-rude-arrogant-lazy-Patients-verdict-2-3-tell-poor-care.html


I had not heard of the site it mentioned (see below) has anyone used it ?

http://www.patientopinion.org.uk/


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2011)

margie said:


> The Daily Mail had this story today
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1359679/NHS-staff-rude-arrogant-lazy-Patients-verdict-2-3-tell-poor-care.html
> 
> ...



Thanks for this margie. I hadn't heard of it but it does sound like a useful resource, if they are able to achieve what they set out to do. Also noticed they are based in my old stamping ground of Sheffield!  I'll have a good look at it, as it may be a place we can ask members to use when service is poor.


----------

